# CM after OV and before BFP



## turbo_mom

Hey chicks!! Just wondering from all the pregnant ladies who were charting.
How many DPO did you have extra CM? I'm just wondering because it's now 6 DPO and i'm still quite ummm.. moist :blush: down there. We BD on Ovulation day.
Also with this extra CM did you have a :bfp:?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yes, I did, not a lot but different than normal, I usually dry right up after I ovulate and this time I didn't, I started noticing 1 day after conception a small amount of white creamy cm (sorry tmi) every day until 7DPO where I had clear wet cm (the day of implantation) then it went right back to the white cm, it was thick and not normal for me so I started to wonder, well 10dpo it was confirmed by :bfp: Hope this helps you!


----------



## Ducky77

well...it did for me, I got cm after I ovulated, got bfp at 9 dpo


----------



## turbo_mom

hmm thanks ladies!!! Thats reassuring for me :) I've got lots of clear CM.... I will test on friday I think to see if anything comes out of that. If so I will have to try and keep it a secret so I can announce christmas day. Just what I hoped for :happydance: *fingers crossed*


----------



## Margerle

...and???
:hug:


----------



## WelshRose

That's FANTASTIC news hun! :yipee:
Hope you have a happy and healthy 9months with your lil bean :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Drazic<3

Hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## massacubano

I have my chart for this pregnancy on FF. I can pull it up for you. I forget what the CM was before EW. ???? I am thinking it was sticky... I did not temp, I only did CM... so this is it...


EDIT: chart added :)

p.s. I was POAS addicted this cycle... lol do not laugh at all the tests!


----------



## ktsl123

I am almost 6 weeks and I never really did get extra cum. I guess it just depends on the person.


----------

